# What cab impulses are people using nowdays?



## HanSulu (Nov 14, 2015)

Hey, simple question but one I can't really find a recent answer for.

I've been using My 6505+ head (cab still connected of course) with the Fx send into my interface (preamp out sounds weird) and using a cab sim to write/record ideas. I've been using the Critical Cabs Messiah Impulse's but I've been wondering what everyone else's using nowdays, or does everyone just use the Axe Fx now? 

I've used all the major ones you see (all the suggested impulses by cartharsis, Redwirz,ownhammer etc) and unless I'm getting something wrong they all just sound off to me, and While I've been enjoying the Messiah cab well enough i still wonder if there is anything new out there that i've missed in my downtime away from SSO that might sound better?


Would love to hear what cabs or combos of different impulses everyone's into now. Thanks a ton!


----------



## shnizzle (Nov 14, 2015)

i´m falling more and more in love with Rosen Digital impulses. for starters i´d recommend
the Budda 4X12, Marshall 1960 Vintage and Mesa Rectifier (not the Oversized).


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 14, 2015)

I always come back to Ownhammer impulses, they work really well with the axe-fx models and offer a lot of options.


----------



## Dans (Nov 14, 2015)

I second Rosen Digital, as well as Fat Lazy Cabs. I probably like the later better.
Home - Rosen Digital
Home / Fat Lazy Cabs


----------



## Descent (Nov 14, 2015)

Kalthallen Cabs

I really like these, Celestion speakers with several different mics/mic positions, honestly all you'll ever need for metal. 

I also have Redwire and Guitar Hacks impulses but mostly stay on the Kalthallen. Honestly, I still get much better results miking my own cabs but the IRs are better than the built in cab sims from what my ears tell me.


----------



## HanSulu (Nov 14, 2015)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I always come back to Ownhammer impulses, they work really well with the axe-fx models and offer a lot of options.



Which impuses by ownhammer do you recommend?



Dans said:


> I second Rosen Digital, as well as Fat Lazy Cabs. I probably like the later better.
> Home - Rosen Digital
> Home / Fat Lazy Cabs



Any specific ones by them you would suggest?



Descent said:


> Kalthallen Cabs
> 
> I really like these, Celestion speakers with several different mics/mic positions, honestly all you'll ever need for metal.
> 
> I also have Redwire and Guitar Hacks impulses but mostly stay on the Kalthallen. Honestly, I still get much better results miking my own cabs but the IRs are better than the built in cab sims from what my ears tell me.




I want to say I have some Kathallen cabs impulses somehwhere, which impulses do you prefer?




EDIT: I just realized that since I've got Tse X50 v2 I've got Some Rosen Digital, kathallen cabs, and fat and lazy impulses


----------



## Masoo2 (Nov 14, 2015)

Been using some of the Frank Smith (FrankTheSmith on YouTube) cabs recently, but I always find myself coming back to the catharsis s pres-high impulse. It's the quintessential modern metal/metalcore IR imo.


----------



## Erockomania (Nov 14, 2015)

OwnHammer. No question.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 14, 2015)

Djentleman_007 said:


> Which impuses by ownhammer do you recommend?



Usually the Mesa V30 packs, I need to check what ones I use most since I've bought so many.


----------



## HanSulu (Nov 14, 2015)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Usually the Mesa V30 packs, I need to check what ones I use most since I've bought so many.





Definitely let me know, I keep seeing Ownhammer quite a bit so I'm curious as to which particular impulses everyone is using.


----------



## Promit (Nov 14, 2015)

Ownhammer multi-speaker collection here.


----------



## noise in my mind (Nov 15, 2015)

Ownhammer v3 and v2. I really like the bogner cabs.


----------



## From Ever (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm using Lepou Hybrit with Catharsis. I'm closing in on my sound. I've got Wall of Sound, Guitar Rig, Redwirez, and whatever's in Logic. It's an endless search really.


----------



## HanSulu (Nov 15, 2015)

From Ever said:


> it's an endless search really.


Isn't that the damn truth haha


Although for me I'm quite happy with my sound with my cab (not mic'd just in the room) and since I'm using my actual pedal board and head into my interface I just need to figure out Impulses 


Great suggestions so far, seems Ownhammer may be my best bet to try out as I've tried most of the others already plus it seems to be the most popular.


----------



## Descent (Nov 16, 2015)

Djentleman_007 said:


> I want to say I have some Kathallen cabs impulses somehwhere, which impulses do you prefer?



The free ones in the link, Marshall cabs with miked Celestions, what else you need?


----------



## sevenstringj (Nov 17, 2015)

Djentleman_007 said:


> Hey, simple question but one I can't really find a recent answer for.
> 
> I've been using My 6505+ head (cab still connected of course) with the Fx send into my interface (preamp out sounds weird) and using a cab sim to write/record ideas. I've been using the Critical Cabs Messiah Impulse's but I've been wondering what everyone else's using nowdays, or does everyone just use the Axe Fx now?
> 
> ...



If you're connecting a cab, why not just mic it? I think the reason cab sims sound off is because you're missing the power tube stage. You need some sort of DI box that takes one of the speaker outs and converts it to line or mic. Or a load box with line out.


----------



## Drezik27 (Nov 17, 2015)

Just recently got Cab Lab and the Bulb cab pack.

Sound really good. Maybe it's a me problem, but I can't seem to get anything other than a mid-rangey tone out of any of the impulses. Goes across amp sims too (Revalver, TSE x50, Lepou amps). Which isnt awful, but sometimes I like to scoop dem mids.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Nov 17, 2015)

Whatever is built into the Behringer Ultra G Direct Box


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 17, 2015)

There's this free Asem Mesa V30 impulse floating around the internet that I use and love.

Although someone in the DIgitech GSP thread posted their own impulse pack that had an Axe FX V30 cab in it that I'm starting to prefer since it isn't as scooped and fizzy.


----------



## schwiz (Nov 17, 2015)

Is there a way to load these impulses into a POD Hd Pro?


----------



## robski92 (Nov 17, 2015)

I found an orange cab ir a while ago and I always find myself going back to it. I don't know the name of it though.


----------



## shnizzle (Nov 17, 2015)

schwiz said:


> Is there a way to load these impulses into a POD Hd Pro?



you can´t load impulses into the Pod HD Pro. you need to bypass the cab and
use an impulse loader. to mute the direct sound without the cab you need
to turn down the hardware monitoring in the Pod Asio settings.


----------



## akinari (Nov 17, 2015)

Redwirez mesa v30s in conjunction with some Sunn impulses I made myself.


----------



## MrEzzyE (Nov 18, 2015)

I´m a bit lost with these impulses... can you use them for example in Logic (with preamp out tone) or do they only work on modelling gear as Axe FX, Kemper etc.?


----------



## katsumura78 (Nov 18, 2015)

The ML Soundlab stuff on fractal audio's online store. Cab pack 19 just hit and it's got two really sick cabs in it!


----------



## TheUnknownOne (Nov 19, 2015)

Is someone getting good results with fat lazy cabs here ? I'm still using a bit of Messiah 1 and 3, and S-preshigh


----------



## Lach Rae Dawn (Nov 19, 2015)

MrEzzyE said:


> I´m a bit lost with these impulses... can you use them for example in Logic (with preamp out tone) or do they only work on modelling gear as Axe FX, Kemper etc.?



You need an IR loader. This could be in the form of the Line 6 Helix, Two notes equipment, Axe FX etc... However, you can also go the software route as well. 

For instance I use FL Studio for my DAW, if you use at least the producer edition of it, you get use with Edison, and Fruity Convolver. Your Logic (assuming its X-Pro) comes with LAC convolver, which could work, but its limited to 32bits. 

Fruity Convolver is an IR loader, with reverb in mind, however it can handle guitar cabs very easily. Some software such as ReValver 4 from Peavey can load IRs too! Conversely IR loaders made with guitar cabinets in mind typically don't do that great for reverbs, as reverb is typically a much longer IR response than a guitar cab (in the time domain context) and most of the ones designed for cabinets/speakers will cut the tails off the reverbs when trying to use them. 

There are also a decent amount of Free software IR loaders. Here is the first one I found while doing a search.
NadIR - A Free Impulse Response Loader Released By Ignite Amps - Bedroom Producers Blog


----------



## schwiz (Dec 2, 2015)

Well... I have officially discovered how awesome impulse responses are. Before yesterday, I hadn't been brave enough to steer away from using just my POD HD Pro for guitar tones, but yesterday I did some testing.

I used a dry signal from my POD, and loaded up the TSE OD pedal, TSE x50 with NADIR, and 2 separate IR's that I found on the net. This sound was pretty good, but I couldn't really get the tone I was looking for.

Next, I loaded up Menace Toneforge, and used the OD pedal on that vst, and disabled the cab sim. I then loaded up NADIR and 2 separate IR's. I played around with the tone for a half hour and was able to get better results in comparison to the TSE model, but still not quite what I was looking for.

Lastly, I decided to use my POD with noise gate, comp, od, and the Treadplate (Mesa) head, and disabled the cab sim. I then again loaded NADIR, and 2 IR's... and WOW. Holy buckets. The tone that I was able to get was incredibly massive. I've never been able to get this kind of tone straight from my POD HD Pro.

Long story short.... I'm now sold on IR's. They're pretty sweet.


----------



## Dans (Dec 3, 2015)

TheUnknownOne said:


> Is someone getting good results with fat lazy cabs here ? I'm still using a bit of Messiah 1 and 3, and S-preshigh



Fat Lazy Cabs is great, I love their Orange and Mesa OS IRs.
My solo album was done with their Mesa OS IR on all rhythm tones, feel free to check my signature.


----------



## Metropolis (May 15, 2017)

3sigma and Rosen Digital need tons of eq. Ownhammer is really natural and organic compared to them, and need less fiddling around with eq's, but call me crazy if I say that even OH doesn't have enough options.

So I bought couple of Redwirez cabs a while ago, and they suit best to my setup and needs. They are really clear sounding, have almost every possible mic position and room mics.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (May 23, 2017)

I'll second that OwnHammer and RedWirez > 3 Sigma and Rosen Digital
I'd say 3 Sigma is bottom tier really. I've yet to be happy with anything I've tried from them via TSE x50 yet I loved pretty much all the others like Fat and Lazy Cabs, OwnHammer, etc.


----------



## fob (May 26, 2017)

schwiz said:


> Well... I have officially discovered how awesome impulse responses are. Before yesterday, I hadn't been brave enough to steer away from using just my POD HD Pro for guitar tones, but yesterday I did some testing.
> 
> I used a dry signal from my POD, and loaded up the TSE OD pedal, TSE x50 with NADIR, and 2 separate IR's that I found on the net. This sound was pretty good, but I couldn't really get the tone I was looking for.
> 
> ...


 I want to try that last option you did. Did you just open edit, make the tone with the head (not the pre is what I'm clarifying) and all the pedals, do "no cab", tracked it and added the IR loader and 2 cab sims? Did you turn off the hardware monitoring under the line 6 audio tab in settings? Could you also provide a link if possible for the cabs you found? I'd love to se what they sound like. And you ran both cabs at the same time?


----------



## Metropolis (Jun 6, 2017)

JST Conquer All feels and sounds really good too, if you're going for modern hi-gain tones. Mid range is very punchy and in your face. They also don't offer that many options, but the available impulses are very much usable. So, I don't even know anymore wich impulses to prefer because this is kind of becoming an addiction 

https://joeysturgistones.com/collections/everything/products/conquer-all


----------



## Drezik27 (Jun 7, 2017)

katsumura78 said:


> The ML Soundlab stuff on fractal audio's online store. Cab pack 19 just hit and it's got two really sick cabs in it!



This. 

I love 19 (Engl/Orange) and 24(Diezel). I've tinkered with the Zilla and Mesa cab packs but I always end up going back to the Engl and Deizel ones.


----------



## Shask (Jun 7, 2017)

Drezik27 said:


> Just recently got Cab Lab and the Bulb cab pack.
> 
> Sound really good. Maybe it's a me problem, but I can't seem to get anything other than a mid-rangey tone out of any of the impulses. Goes across amp sims too (Revalver, TSE x50, Lepou amps). Which isnt awful, but sometimes I like to scoop dem mids.



I know this is an older thread, but still a relevant one!

I am the same way. It seems like out of amp sims, or modelers, I tend to always get this flat, mid-heavy, thuddy kind of tone. If you scoop out the mids the tone just gets weird and hollow. It is very hard to just get a nice high gain dynamic chug, like on Master of Puppets or something.

I have this issue on free amp sims, all the way up the Axe-FX II. I will do various EQ scoops, and can get closer, but nothing ever sounds as natural as an amp in the room for a nice chunky, chuggy rhythm metal tone. I tend to get more of a mid thud, with a low end boom, and bottoming out sound.


----------



## JD27 (Jun 7, 2017)

Shask said:


> I know this is an older thread, but still a relevant one!
> 
> I am the same way. It seems like out of amp sims, or modelers, I tend to always get this flat, mid-heavy, thuddy kind of tone. If you scoop out the mids the tone just gets weird and hollow. It is very hard to just get a nice high gain dynamic chug, like on Master of Puppets or something.
> 
> I have this issue on free amp sims, all the way up the Axe-FX II. I will do various EQ scoops, and can get closer, but nothing ever sounds as natural as an amp in the room for a nice chunky, chuggy rhythm metal tone. I tend to get more of a mid thud, with a low end boom, and bottoming out sound.



I had that issue using my Kemper through Monitors. So I used the BlendIR app to mix my Redwirez Mesa and Orange IR packs with the included room mics to give back some of that "in the room" feel I get with an actual Cab.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Jun 7, 2017)

Blending with a room mic does wonders.




Drezik27 said:


> This.
> 
> I love 19 (Engl/Orange) and 24(Diezel). I've tinkered with the Zilla and Mesa cab packs but I always end up going back to the Engl and Deizel ones.



I want some of those cab packs so bad but they only come in the .syx format. Anyone know why they do this? I made a thread on Fractal's forum asking and I haven't gotten any answers yet.
Seems like it only hurts sales for the cab packs and doesn't boost any for the Axe-Fx at the same time. I know they have Cab-Lab but just require that to be purchased first to unlock the wav files or something. Any thoughts?


----------



## Shask (Jun 7, 2017)

JD27 said:


> I had that issue using my Kemper through Monitors. So I used the BlendIR app to mix my Redwirez Mesa and Orange IR packs with the included room mics to give back some of that "in the room" feel I get with an actual Cab.



Interesting. I decided to try this today.... sorta. I used my Axe II and loaded a Room IR from the Ohmhammer HH set, and other random IRs from the set as a stereo IR, and just balanced them in the Axe. I was able to get some pretty good sounds, but still had that FRFR sound. I am starting to think I just dont like that sound, lol. I even thought about trying something like a Friedman ASM cab, but not sure I want to throw more money at it.

I typically use it through a Matrix amp with a guitar cab, but been feeling like I am missing something without using the cab block.


----------



## Drezik27 (Jun 8, 2017)

LeviathanKiller said:


> Blending with a room mic does wonders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They do not have wav files at all, Cab lab just acts as the IR loader for the .syx files. The other pain in the ass part of it is that you have to have an iLok as well.

If you don't own an Axe Fx and don't want to shell out for an iLok as well as Cab Lab there really isn't a way around it. That I know of anyway. 

I will say though, before I purchased an Axe FX I ran TSE x50 into Cab lab with great results. I already had an ilok though, so I thought it was worth it.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 8, 2017)

For the last couple months I've been enamored with the cabs in Mercuriall's U530...specifically the Uberkab with GT 75's and the Greenbacks in a Marshall cab. Both awesome, I don't know what they did but they work with pretty much everything I've tried them with from Mooer pedals to an Axe/Kemper. Dig it.


----------



## IdentityDevice (Jun 10, 2017)

I have a lot of 3 Sigma Audio cabs so I tend to use those most of the time. Favs are the Framus Dragon, Mesa Road King and the Bad Cat 2x12 but they all sound really good I think. Also recently got the JST conquer all packs 3 and 4 for free to send for YouTube and they sound pretty good too.


----------



## stevexc (Jun 16, 2017)

I found this pack on reddit and I've been enjoying them. Used the Iron Maiden one, appropriately enough, for this track.


----------



## fob (Jun 16, 2017)

I just wanted to double check because I'm not entirely sure. 

I do NOT own Axe Fx or Cab Lab. Will the cab impulses for Cab Lab or Axe (the paid ones) work on a free IR loader? Do they come with .wav files?

I am also confused about the file to use. I see 44.1 and 48 and 98 and all that, what should I be using? I don't know what any of that means. 12 or 24 bit?


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Jun 16, 2017)

fob said:


> I just wanted to double check because I'm not entirely sure.
> 
> I do NOT own Axe Fx or Cab Lab. Will the cab impulses for Cab Lab or Axe (the paid ones) work on a free IR loader? Do they come with .wav files?
> 
> I am also confused about the file to use. I see 44.1 and 48 and 98 and all that, what should I be using? I don't know what any of that means. 12 or 24 bit?



No, unfortunately. I posted a lengthy post on another forum about why they should. I can't think of a good reason they don't.


----------



## schwiz (Jun 16, 2017)

Just go get the OwnHammer Heavy Hitters collection and stop wondering. The AxeFX cab packs are made for the AxeFX and may be in .syx format. You have so many more options, you don't even need to consider these.

Use the sample rate that matches your project. If your project is in 44.1, then use 44.1, and so forth.


----------



## fob (Jun 16, 2017)

schwiz said:


> Just go get the OwnHammer Heavy Hitters collection and stop wondering. The AxeFX cab packs are made for the AxeFX and may be in .syx format. You have so many more options, you don't even need to consider these.
> 
> Use the sample rate that matches your project. If your project is in 44.1, then use 44.1, and so forth.


I did get some. I like having multiple options and trying multiple things. The Ownhammer stuff sounds great.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Jun 17, 2017)

Some IRs I have been having good results with for lower tunings are the Redwirez Soldano 4X12s with the Eminence speakers. Very "woody" and organic sounding. Would recommend them to anyone who's looking to get away from that Mesa/V30 tone.


----------



## niffnoff (Jun 17, 2017)

I could never get my headaround a tone I liked with RedWirez ever since I got the Ownhammer heavy hitters and even trying out some of the Rosen Dig ones they blow them out of the water for me (Alot of my stuff is 8string 7string nowadays for reference)
Not saying that they are bad, just not hitting the mark for me.


----------



## requiemsoup (Jun 17, 2017)

I've been really in love with the NOS 30 impulse from Two Notes; which I also blend with God Cabs NT5 dead room impulses. Its pretty fat and organic sounding, imo.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Jun 18, 2017)

fob said:


> I did get some. I like having multiple options and trying multiple things. The Ownhammer stuff sounds great.





Carl Kolchak said:


> Some IRs I have been having good results with for lower tunings are the Redwirez Soldano 4X12s with the Eminence speakers. Very "woody" and organic sounding. Would recommend them to anyone who's looking to get away from that Mesa/V30 tone.



Does RedWirez even have updates anymore? I haven't seen anything change on their website in a long time.

The Heavy Hitters Collection is on my shopping list actually. OwnHammer has great stuff.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Jun 18, 2017)

LeviathanKiller said:


> Does RedWirez even have updates anymore? I haven't seen anything change on their website in a long time.
> 
> The Heavy Hitters Collection is on my shopping list actually. OwnHammer has great stuff.



I like to run the Redwirez IRs through Recainet 4 using the Tangerine Chug preset. 

For whatever reason(s), the Ownhammer IRs don't sound that great with my set-up. 

Tried the a couple of the Rosen IRs and did not like them at all. 

The Celestion IRs I'm kind of on the fence on. They definitely sound clear, but don't seem to have much in the way of bottom end. Overly mid-focused imo.


----------



## schwiz (Jun 19, 2017)

Carl Kolchak said:


> For whatever reason(s), the Ownhammer IRs don't sound that great with my set-up.



Try using the "Quick Mix" IR's. I wasn't able to get them to sound good either, but by starting with one of the quick mix IR's, it's been a really good starting point and has really turned me on to OH in general.


----------



## fob (Jun 19, 2017)

schwiz said:


> Try using the "Quick Mix" IR's. I wasn't able to get them to sound good either, but by starting with one of the quick mix IR's, it's been a really good starting point and has really turned me on to OH in general.


I saw and used some of those but I wasn't sure what's so different. Is it just combinations that pair together well?


----------



## schwiz (Jun 19, 2017)

It's like they just took the best capture for each microphone, copied the IR, and pasted them in a different folder. I don't think there is anything special about the IR's in the quick mix folder, other than that they are the best of the bunch. I grab the 57 IR from the quick mix folder right out of the gate, then add from there. Been using IR's with a 57 and 421 lately.


----------



## Metropolis (Mar 13, 2018)

Has anyone got any experience with Choptones IR's? Just got their Mesa Boogie Recto OS pack, and it's awesome for metal tones. Pleasant highs, lot of low end, but still feels controllable and not over board. Also plenty of options for mics, which sound good.


----------



## Unslaved (Mar 15, 2018)

Hey i second the heavy hitters sound great if you tweak for a little while.....you will eventually find what your looking for


----------



## axxessdenied (Mar 16, 2018)

I have some IRs that haven't been released yet that I was fortunate enough to get sent by one of the guys that made it and they sound way better than any other IRs I've tried. Hopefully they release the pack soon!!


----------



## Frostbite (Mar 17, 2018)

I've been using the Jigsaw Audio zilla cab pack and they're really fantastic IRs. It's only 20 bucks ATM and I've been blow away with how good they are


----------

